# Fi-lo/ fazemo-lo para seu bem



## Gamen

Após uma forma verbal que termina em "S" seguida de pronome oblíquo, entendo que é preciso suprimir esse "s" e transformar o pronome o, a, os, as em "lo", "la", "los", "las".

Dou exemplos:

*Fi-lo* para seu bem. (Em lugar de "fiz-o para seu bem")
*Fazemo-lo* para seu bem. (Em lugar de "fazemos-o para seu bem")
Ele fez a tarefa. Ele *fê-la. *(Em lugar de "fez-a")

Pois bem. São comuns essas contruções destacadas em negrito na fala o se substituem habitualmente por outras?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Após uma forma verbal que termina em "S" seguida de pronome oblíquo, entendo que é preciso suprimir esse "s" e transformar o pronome o, a, os, as em "lo", "la", "los", "las".
> 
> Dou exemplos:
> 
> *Fi-lo* para seu bem. (Em lugar de "fiz-o para seu bem")
> *Fazemo-lo* para seu bem. (Em lugar de "fazemos-o para seu bem")
> Ele fez a tarefa. Ele *fê-la. *(Em lugar de "fez-a") *Não acho que esteja correto, mas soa horrível no meu ouvido. Eu usaria "Ele a fez."*
> 
> Pois bem. São comuns essas contruções destacadas em negrito na fala o se substituem habitualmente por outras?


Você me fez lembrar uma frase famosa do ex-presidente do Brasil Jânio Quadros. Perguntado porquê havia feito algo, respondeu: *Fi-lo porque qui-lo. *Jânio, que era professor de português, adorava confundir os jornalistas com suas respostas. Nessa frase, o "qui-lo" não está correto, foi uma brincadeira do Jânio. O correto seria "fi-lo porque o quis (fazer)".

Já que estou falando do Jânio, outra de suas famosas respostas. Perguntado por um repórter porquê bebia (Jânio era um famoso "pinguço"), ele respondeu: "Bebo porque é líquido. Fosse sólido, come-lo-ia."


----------



## Gamen

Miuto obrigado pela resposta WSE, como sempre.

Pois bem. *"Fê-la"* (fez a tarefa) está certa com acento circunflexo?

Está correto falar "come-lo-ia"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se estiver correto, o que duvido, tem o acento. E "come-lo-ia" está correto, mas é lógico que essa forma não é utilizada no dia a dia.


----------



## Gamen

1) Entendo. Acho que "fi-lo" , "fazemo-lo" se reservam exclusivamente para a escrita, não é mesmo?

2) Na fala cotidiana se deve falar melhor *"ele o fiz" / O fiz" ou "O fazemos"*, não é verdade?
Mas pode-se escrever assim também? Pelo que sei, tem uma regra em português que fala que não é correto começar uma frase com um pronome átono.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ele o *fez*​", "eu o fiz", "nós o fazemos" (presente), "nós o fizemos" (passado).


----------



## Gamen

Certo. Confundi "fez" com "fiz" por interferência com o espanhol: "Yo hice", "él hizo".

Reformulo as minhas perguntas então:

1) As construções "fi-lo" , "fazemo-lo" se reservam exclusivamente para a escrita, não é mesmo?

2) Na fala cotidiana se deve falar melhor *"ele o fez" / O fiz" ou "O fazemos"*, não é verdade?
Mas pode-se escrever assim também? Pelo que sei, tem uma regra em  português que fala que não é correto começar uma frase com um pronome  átono.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"(Ele) o fez santo", "(Eu) o fiz direito", "(Nós) o fazemos gritar". Essa é a dúvida?


----------



## Gamen

Minha dúvida era que, sendo que a regra estabelece que não se pode começar a frase com pronome átono, se não queremos usar o pronome pessoal, temos que escrever necessariamente assim:
Fe-lo santo. 
Fi-lo direito.
Fazemo-lo gritar.

Mas, escreve-se assim, mesmo na linguagem formal?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sim, digamos que a forma que escrevi é mais atual, as formas que você colocou já são um pouco arcaicas. No entanto, estão corretíssimas.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Claríssimo!


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Miuto obrigado pela resposta WSE, como sempre.
> 
> Pois bem. *"Fê-la"* (fez a tarefa) está certa com acento circunflexo?
> 
> Está correto falar "come-lo-ia"?



*Fê-la/Fê-lo *está correto e é de uso corrente em Portugal, principalmente na escrita. Na linguagem mais informal/familiar há, por vezes, uma tendência a evitar estas estruturas, pois soam um pouco formais...


----------



## Gamen

Claro, entendo que tendem a ser evitadas por soarem formais.

Agora, surgiu-me a dúvida seguinte:
No caso onde o pronome é "nos" en orações imperativas, também se produz aglutinação e supressão do "s", não é mesmo?
*Organizemo-nos* para trabalhar melhor.
*Separemo-nos. Já não adianta estarmos juntos
*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ambos exemplos estão corretos.


----------



## Lorena993

WhoSoyEu said:


> Você me fez lembrar uma frase famosa do ex-presidente do Brasil Jânio Quadros. Perguntado porquê havia feito algo, respondeu: *Fi-lo porque qui-lo. *Jânio, que era professor de português, adorava confundir os jornalistas com suas respostas. Nessa frase, o "qui-lo" não está correto, foi uma brincadeira do Jânio. O correto seria "fi-lo porque o quis (fazer)".
> 
> Já que estou falando do Jânio, outra de suas famosas respostas. Perguntado por um repórter porquê bebia (Jânio era um famoso "pinguço"), ele respondeu: "Bebo porque é líquido. Fosse sólido, come-lo-ia."



Ele era ótimo.
Hoje mesmo estávamos recordando-o no meu trabalho. Tudo ficava mais divertido na boca dele.

Quanto às construções que foram indagadas, eu sinto que elas tem desaparecido gradativamente até mesmo na escrita aqui no Brasil.


----------

